# Valve spring seating; the waiter will assist you now



## floridays (Nov 4, 2004)

Some scuttlebutt has arisen about proper seating of the valve springs within their retainers when performing a valve job. Is it simply that the upper and lower retainers should not be reversed or are there other issues? I’m about to take my solid lifter head to the machine shop with all new parts and would like to alert the machinist of any idiosyncrasies. As usual, this forum has been a great help.


----------



## floridays (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Valve spring seating; the waiter will assist you now (floridays)*

Sorry all, I posted this topic in the wrong engine classification. I am an old-school, 8-valve, A1 dubb.


----------

